# Does your Golden like being brushed?



## Champ

Champ LOVES it. If he sees me even pick up a brush, he'll run right over and sit, waiting to be brushed.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

The golden girls love it, but Cody, our rescue springer, HATES it. I often wonder if he was abused with a slicker because he wants it no where near him. I found an old brish of mine which he doesn't mind on occasion.... and he doesn't mind his long springer ears getting combed with a greyhound comb as long as he can't see it.... go figure.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Tucker LOVES being brushed. Tucker loves being touched. Shadow loves being brushed when he can push Tucker out of the way!


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy

Scarlett is all fine and dandy with a brushing as long as I dont go near her tail and butt plumage. The seconds I go to dampen her tail for a light brushing I get mouthed quite aggresively and barked at. However she'll politely roll over to get her arm pits brushed. 

*- B!*


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Both my boys are in the "Tolerate it" catagory. Caue thinks it is play time and Oakly just wonders if I'm done yet.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Tia loves to be brushed, but until very recently, her coat was thin and short and didn't need a lot of brushing. Now, all of a sudden, her coat is coming in. She's getting feathering on her tail and back legs, and long hair on her belly. I suspect it's because we've had her on a high-quality food since we got her in August. Her coat is also very soft for the first time.


----------



## Team Alfie

Alfie loves being brushed and has a very proud look on his face while I'm doing it.


----------



## AlanK

Oaklys Dad said:


> Both my boys are in the "Tolerate it" catagory. Caue thinks it is play time and Oakly just wonders if I'm done yet.


 Tuff Dog will put up with a brushing but is kinda like Oakly and he will keep giving me the aren't you done yet look.


----------



## Debles

Gunner likes it, he always wants to be first and tries to push Selka out of the way. Which is fine with Selka because he doesn't like it much. He has VERY thick hair and is currently shedding so he's not thrilled. He also hates having his nails clipped.


----------



## MyHoneybunny

Honey is fine with it - I usually brush her outside on the picnic table - she knows when I've got out the brush and comb and will run over to the table and jump up ready. The only thing she isn't keen on is her tail being done................I always say 'your tail is so lovely..........let me brush it............don't you want to be the most beautiful golden retriever in the neighbourhood???................(there aren't any)!!!!............that seems to pacifiy her and let me do it!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Loves- never owned a dog of any breed that did not!  It's part of the daily life here.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

*Vacuum*

Mine likes the special attachment on the vacuum to brush/vacuum his hair. He doesn't mind the brush but prefers the vacuum. It's the Bissell Dog Eraser Vaccum.


----------



## Lucky's mom

Lucky hated it as a puppy and loves it now that he's an adult. Except for the tail....he's getting good at sitting on his tail.


----------



## Augie's Mom

Augie loves it. You don't even have to say anything to him. As soon as he sees the brush he comes over and plops down for you to brush his tummy.


----------



## jwemt81

Tucker doesn't hate it, but he is still a puppy and he tries to eat the brush LOL. He still has really short hair since he's only 5.5 months old, so I rarely ever brush him. I'm sure he'll get used to it as he gets older. Our GSD LOVES being brushed.


----------



## Karen2

Sierra likes it to a point, but when she's had enough, she makes it hard to continue.
Karen


----------



## Sharkle13

I haven't decided if Scrabble likes it of not! She tends to lay on her back and kick her feet in the air, I'm not sure if she is telling me to brush her tummy or not to brush her back. I can brush her tail but she likes to chase it when I do. She doesn't run away but she doesn't keep still either.


----------



## Kzwicker

Oaklys Dad said:


> Both my boys are in the "Tolerate it" catagory. Caue thinks it is play time and Oakly just wonders if I'm done yet.


Murphy is just like Oakly.. tolerates it.. but would not mind being done either :doh:


----------



## skylielover

jwemt81 said:


> Tucker doesn't hate it, but he is still a puppy and he tries to eat the brush LOL. He still has really short hair since he's only 5.5 months old, so I rarely ever brush him. I'm sure he'll get used to it as he gets older. Our GSD LOVES being brushed.



same thing with Skylie, doesn't hate it but tries to bite it , I dont brush her a lot either


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Our Penny is in the 'barely tolerates' it but doesn't fight it category. We have to put a leash on her because everytime we stop to clean the brush, she leaves.


----------



## paula bedard

Another area that Sam and Ike are polar opposites. Sam LOVED to be brushed and vacuumed. He'd do a 'stand stay' all day for me if I was doing either. Ike tolerates brushing and hates to be vacuumed. He's just as soon eat the brush or play 'catch me if you can'. I've tried the vacuum on my head to see what it feels like and it feel GREAT. It's like a massage


----------



## LucyD

Lucy is still very young but she sometimes likes it and sometimes she wants to eat the brush! lol


----------



## shortcake23

It's hard to tell with Mia because all she tries to do, most of the time, is try to eat the brush...


----------



## Gwen

Nyg LOVES it!!!!!! and always has. After he's brushed/groomed, he has to go around & show everyone how "Handsome" he is! His whole body is wiggling and he usually picks up a toy or a ball & "talks". It is quite comical. 

He also LOVES our other daily routine being morning "belly rubs". Every morning, Nyg lies on our bedroom floor & gets a rubbing massage all over - he usually falls asleep with a look like "I'm in heaven" on his face! I do think that all of the touching that he got from day one from our breeder Connie has contributed to his confidence & love of being touched/brushed/groomed!


----------



## capa

MyHoneybunny said:


> Honey is fine with it - I usually brush her outside on the picnic table - she knows when I've got out the brush and comb and will run over to the table and jump up ready. The only thing she isn't keen on is her tail being done................I always say 'your tail is so lovely..........let me brush it............don't you want to be the most beautiful golden retriever in the neighbourhood???................(there aren't any)!!!!............that seems to pacifiy her and let me do it!


With Axel is almost exactly the same procedure and same settings as with Honey. The thing is, I don't brush him as often as other people say they do. He has a lot of hair, very silky, and it somehow does not become tangled as I originally thought it would become. He sheds a lot sometimes, but he does that whether we brush him or not. People often tell me that grooming Axel is probably constant hard work and they are always amazed when I say that actually it's not.


----------



## Bender

Bender doesn't mind at all, she gets the itchies at times though.
Storee likes it but can't stay still on her own very well, so it's bit of a game - she doesn't have a ton of coat though.
Ticket tolerates it and unfortunatly for him has started to grow major coat this winter so he's going to have to deal with it.

Lana


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.

Sharkle13 said:


> I haven't decided if Scrabble likes it of not! She tends to lay on her back and kick her feet in the air, I'm not sure if she is telling me to brush her tummy or not to brush her back. I can brush her tail but she likes to chase it when I do. She doesn't run away but she doesn't keep still either.


Exactly like Willow!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

jwemt81 said:


> Tucker doesn't hate it, but he is still a puppy and he tries to eat the brush LOL.


Haha! I used to use 2 brushes - one for him to chew on - the other for brushing while he chewed! It got him used to the idea and he's fine now but still isn't crazy about the tail being done - the cowboy magic hint helps a lot though - thanks guys! (I like it so much that I just bought another tube of it to send to a friend that has 6 Goldens!)


----------



## Karen2

Axel has a beautiful coat! What do you feed him?
Sierra's coat is very curly on her back and somewhat coarse.
any tips would be welcome.
As a newbie dog owner.
Thanks,
Karen


capa said:


> With Axel is almost exactly the same procedure and same settings as with Honey. The thing is, I don't brush him as often as other people say they do. He has a lot of hair, very silky, and it somehow does not become tangled as I originally thought it would become. He sheds a lot sometimes, but he does that whether we brush him or not. People often tell me that grooming Axel is probably constant hard work and they are always amazed when I say that actually it's not.


----------



## lgnutah

Brooks loves it, now, but when he was a puppy he didn't. I couldn't get him to stop biting at the brush so it was impossible to brush him. I had noticed, though, that he never tried to bite the brush when I brushed his chest fur so started working there, using treats, and gradually he began allowing me to brush without his thinking it was a bite the brush game.


----------



## IloveGQ

G used to LOVE it - he would wiggle and make this really wierd noise.....lol

Floyd is a spaz and can't sit still - and Satchel barks at the brush, he's still a little hacker.....


----------



## Sucker For Gold

In the beginning it was very difficult to brush our golden. But the older he got the easier it was to do. He never did really tolerate having his tail done, but he would lay down and let you brush him forever anywhere else.


----------



## JAH

She will sprawl out like Superman and let you brush her till your hearts content.:--big_grin:


----------



## Waggily Tail

Maggie is loving it! She started tolerating nice firm scratches behind the ears, on the chest and butt. She leans right in and gives me "the look" when I stop. Then we started using a rubber nubby mitt. At first she would bite at it, so we kept her busy with a stuffed kong and now she does the sprawl too. It's so funny to watch! She's just starting to tolerate the comb...good thing because she's getting matts under the ears and her hair is like tumbleweeds in the house. 

We actually went to a massage class at our training facility a couple of weeks ago. They taught some basic techniques that we've been practicing. Maggie is getting better at letting me handle her legs and feet. All of this touching is really bonding us!


----------



## Coffee Break

Both Shelby and Ashley loved to be brushed but our daughter brushed them a lot when they were puppies. They also enjoyed having the vaccum hose run over their backs to pick up loose hair.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Our dogs love being brushed. We went through the 'brush biting" phase but then I realized that as long as Bob had something in his mouth while I was brushing he was happy. We don't brush daily... but a couple of times a week. 

Here is what I'm curious about.. Out of the love it / hate it responses.... how often do you brush or try to brush your dog?


----------



## goldengirls550

Both my girls LOVE being brushed. Aubrie, especially, will run to me if she sees I am holding a brush. It is a good thing too. I cannot image grooming dogs that hate being brushed.


----------



## Rob's GRs

My 2 could take it or leave it...... 
They only seem to want brushed if they see the other one getting brushed...... LOL Nothing like jealousy to help get in some brushing.


----------



## missmarstar

My dogs love being brushed!! Sam love the furminator too... Dill hates that. I think they mostly just enjoy the one-on-one attention they get when we are brushing them.


----------



## K9 Passion

They each wait in turn. If one thinks they're going to be left out, they'll give the saddest eyes ever & rub up against you. They both have to be brushed because it makes them feel special. They like to be primped/groomed because they they around "showing off." Afterward, they run around with their heads held high in the air.


----------



## Ranger

Ranger likes nothing more than getting brushed! As soon as I pick up the brush he runs over and sits on my feet, with his back facing me. He loves getting his neck/back brushed and sits with his eyes closed. If I stop brushing, he looks over his shoulder and gives me the sad eyes until I start up again. He'd rather get brushed then go for a walk!


----------



## firedancer722

Charlie seems to REALLY love being brushed! He lays over on one side, lets me brush him for about 5 minutes, then rolls over on his back and raises his paws up in the air for me to brush his 'underarms.' hehehe Then, I gently roll him over to the other side and brush him again. He just seems to be in doggie-heaven when I'm brushing him!  I haven't really tried to brush his tail yet though... I'll have to try that tomorrow and see how he does. It's a big plume of a thing so it could be tricky!


----------



## MittaBear

Misty used to love being brushed.

They're not goldens, but my parent's two silky terriers are funny when it comes to brushing. Kayla doesn't really mind the brushing, but Jasper absolutely loves it! If I take out the brush, he'll run right over to me and plop down in front of me to get brushed. When they get baths, we'll also take out the hair dryer and brush and dry at the same time. Jasper loves the hair dryer more than just the brushing. I've had times where I'd just have to give Kayla a bath and would take out the brush and hair dryer. Jasper would see it and get excited and come sit in front of me to get his spa treatment. So even though he doesn't need it since Kayla was the one who had the bath, I still have to blow dry him and brush him anyway.


----------



## eirepup

finn loves it he thinks its a big game and gets really excited when I take the brush out


----------



## inge

Tess doesn't mind as long as she gets to play with her puppy brush while I brush her with mine. She used to hate it, but is getting much better, so I might end up with her really loving it!


----------



## Laurie

Reno loves being brushed...he would sit for hours. That's why the groomers love him!!

Austin also likes getting brushed but he hasn't been to the groomer's yet....we'll find out on May 4 what he's like when someone else is bathing and brushing him.

Lincoln could take it or leave it.....I'm think the groomers are going to have some fun with him!!!!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

Gilmour is _impossible _to brush. All he wants to do is turn himself into a "U" and try to take the brush away.

Milo isn't too bad though.


----------



## scottie

Charlie loves it, stands or lies quite happily until I get to his tail, then he tries to hide it!


----------



## Wendy427

I voted that Lacey loves being brushed, but I forgot that she really doesn't like the backs of her back legs brushed. She sits down the moment I start brushing her there! I've learned to put my arm under her belly and hold her up, then brush real quickly...to get it over with!


----------



## Muddypaws

Kirby loves it and is so good, she will plop down and fall asleep or cuddle up with me. Darby loves it too but has a lot of trouble holding still for a complete session (ADD) so we do some, play and do some more.


----------



## Noey

Noah will bite at the brush the entire time.

Scout is not sure about it


----------



## goldenretrieverfromwiz

She doesn't mind.


----------



## Rctriplefresh5!

yes he loves it! andi love doing it!


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom

all the girls love to be brushed


----------



## mike514

If he had not been brushed in a couple days he would get his brush and sit in front of me till I brushed him LOL

Mike


----------



## mag&bays mom

maggie loves to be brushed. 

she gets excited when i get the brush out and if stop brushing her she will start rubbing against my leg as if she were a cat. then she will sit right in front of me with her tail going nuts waiting for me to keep brushing her = )

i bet i feels like a nice back scratch when we brush them. lucky dogs lol


----------



## Boondox

Tullamore and Kazoo rush over and sit expectantly if I pick up the brush. Barley and Tadcaster immediately go belly up, with paws waving in anticipatory delight.


----------



## Megora

I think this one could have gone either way. 

My Jacks likes having his chest brushed and he will sit there and glaze over and drool even if you brush him there. But when it comes to brushing his tail and trousers, he's a bit more antagonistic about having a wire haired brush back there. For some reason.


----------



## lgnutah

When Brooks was little, all he wanted to do was bite the brush so it was very difficult to brush him. I later realized he really liked his chest area brushed so gradually got him to stop biting the brush so he could get that done. However, he still has a habit of wanting to mouth something when he is brushed (and still tries to mouth my hands) so I have to give him a toy while I brush him.


----------



## GoldenSummer

My first Golden LOVED it, you could literally brush him for a half an hour and when you stopped he'd give you a look like "thats it??" and then try to get under the brush to have some more lol 

Tyson on the other hand.... well I'm hoping its a puppy thing and he will learn to appreciate it more as he gets older because right now hes more interested in chewing a brush then being brushed lol


----------



## CrazyGolden

My boy doesn't mind it... that is, until I get near his back end and tail. Then he starts getting anxious and nipping at the brush. Thank goodness he has a short field coat or else his back end would be an awful mess! There would be no way he'd let me do the amount of brushing back there that the show coat would require!


----------



## Jamm

Joey loves it, he thinks its play and then he just lets me and has this pleased happy look on his face!


----------



## GRTigger

my golden doesn't care. he lets me do anything to him.


----------



## Jige

BaWaaJige loves to be brushed. I brush him about 5x a wk more if he gets in the thistles.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Woody puts up with it...he knows there's always a treat waiting for him when I'm finished so he's generally a happy camper.

Pete


----------



## Nomes

Casey's just more interested in chewing the brush! :


----------



## VickiR

Jillian will lay there and go sound asleep.
Sienna sits quietly and usually has her eyes closed.
Olivia always has something better to do and wants to get into something.


----------



## Caesar's Buddy

Caesar and Jenni both loved it. I used to brush them every other day. They would lay on the floor and almost fall asleep when I was doing it.

It was therapeutic for me. I loved it.

Pat


----------



## Always51

I agree with Nomes..Napoleon would rather eat the brush!! thank goodness he has a shorter coat than most goldens...


----------



## dborgers

Andy stretches out as far as he can when I brush him. He absolutely loves getting brushed. When he sees the brush his tail starts thumping loudly and he gets on his back. Of course, there's lots of petting/massaging going on with the other hand while I brush too. He also does 'deep breathing' .. a sure sign he's in Dog Heaven all the while.


----------



## Me11yC

Charlie didn't like it at first but when he was busy with a toy or treat, I started brushing him just a little bit on his paws. He stopped chewing his toy and looked at me, almost ready to leave. I told him everything is OK. 
I've have been doing that a few times now and I can brush is back, tail and legs, but he still has to be busy with something though. 
Hopefully once he's used to it, he will enjoy it.


----------



## Deb_Bayne

The brush comes out and I pull out a chair, Bayne will put both front paws on the chair for the full body brush, then get up on the chair to get his head, neck & chest brushed. Then it's onto the floor and on his back to get his belly brushed. He doesn't like his tail being brushed though. 

As a puppy he just hated the brush and wanted to eat it all the time, so I would just give a swipe a couple of times on the back quickly and put the brush away. Then as he got older and I showed him the brush he got excited and went for the chair.


----------



## newport

Lola will lay on her bed and prepare for the brushing. I have added the vacuum cleaner to the job now and also vacuum her fur to get all the stray hairs. SHE LOVES THE VACUUM!! 

I have to hide or vacuum up the fur right away as Lola wants to eat it...


----------



## Jingers mom

Jinger loves being brushed. I show her the brush and she sits in front of me. She will sit as long as I brush and if she hasn't had enough when I stop she reaches her paw out and touches me.


----------



## Bella's Mama

Bella barks like mad at the brush, and I have to corner her in the play pen and coax her with lots of cookies to be able to brush her. I think it's time for a new brush, and maybe she won't bark at it.


----------



## MyLady Heidi

My dogs try to eat the brush while you are brushing them, its hysterical .


----------



## Tayla's Mom

Tayla either hates it or thinks its a game where the brush needs to be attacked. I put large smears of pub in my mixing bowl and while she is occupied I brush her. We finish at the same time.


----------



## USAFWife74

Ellie loves, loves loves the brush! Sometimes she'll walk over to where I have it stored and stare. Once I put it in hand, she sits. She's pretty compliant that way. She also doesn't mind me trimming her feet, and knows when she comes in to hang out sitting while I get a towel to wipe her feet down. Prissy girl!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mbottema

Sandy loves being brushed! It took awhile when she was a pup, but now she will let me do anything and loves getting her tail, backside and under her neck done the most. But I think it's all because she was brushed almost everyday as a small pup and now only about three or four times a week. It takes about 30-45 minutes to brush her out. I use three different brushes and a comb during the process. Then she will lie down and sleep for a good hour afterwards. I reckon it's like a massage.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aneesha

He doesnt like the slicker bruch but tolerates it and loves the attention. Needy Golden.


----------



## Hina

I don't think she cares for it much. She's about 10 weeks. She's more interested in biting the handle of the brush, so we bought a small rubber "mitt" with no handle. It worked a lot better and her coat feels a lot nicer.

She loves treats, playing and putting things in her mouth.


----------



## dgmama

They don't care much when I use the Furminator. But if I brush near their butt or tail, boy do they squirm. Lol. I try to handle their tails very delicately.

They love it when I gently stroke them with their comb. We all just watch t.v. and get a good grooming at the same time.


----------



## kelsey2664

I wish Oscar loved being brushed .. I don't know if it's really the fact that he doesn't like it, or that he just doesn't want to sit still! Whenever he gets brushed I find myself chasing him around to do it, lol. He rarely likes to sit still for very long.


----------



## Mbottema

kelsey2664 said:


> I wish Oscar loved being brushed .. I don't know if it's really the fact that he doesn't like it, or that he just doesn't want to sit still! Whenever he gets brushed I find myself chasing him around to do it, lol. He rarely likes to sit still for very long.


When Sandy was really young, we did the same thing. She would run and run. It was like a game of tag. Especially after a bath. Then I got a table just big enough for her to stand on. I used an old foldable camping table about waist high.
She tried to jump once when we started to use it, but that scared her. After that, she just gave up and said o.k.
So on the table she is a perfect angel, but when I tried to do a quick brush without it, it's still a game. She can stand on the table for an hour while I give her a good brushing, combing and trimming.
I think it has something to do with the height and size of the table.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kelsey2664

Mbottema said:


> When Sandy was really young, we did the same thing. She would run and run. It was like a game of tag. Especially after a bath. Then I got a table just big enough for her to stand on. I used an old foldable camping table about waist high.
> She tried to jump once when we started to use it, but that scared her. After that, she just gave up and said o.k.
> So on the table she is a perfect angel, but when I tried to do a quick brush without it, it's still a game. She can stand on the table for an hour while I give her a good brushing, combing and trimming.
> I think it has something to do with the height and size of the table.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks so much for the advice! I may have to look into getting a table; I have a feeling this would work well for Oscar, too.


----------

